# Trunk emblem LED Light MOD



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

LED Back light VW emblem. 
More pictures will be added as I finish the project. 
*This is just a guide, I know there are people who can do a better job then I did writing and doing this mod. This is my first mod so any positive feedback is welcome.*
Tools Needed:
1.	Wire Stripper.
2.	Solder and Solder Iron/Gun (if you are not using prewired LEDs) - $10.00
3.	6 Red LED’s and 4 White (or whatever color or quantity) LED’s (best will be 2mm thick square LEDs). 1.79 *5 = $8.95








http://www.radioshack.com/prod...07894
4.	Resistors based on the forward voltage of LEDs (http://ledz.com/?p=zz.led.resistor.calculator) .99*2 = $1.98
5.	Aluminum Tape (To create a reflective surface) $3.00








6.	Liquid Tape (To water proof LED’s) $5.00








NOTE: Liquid tape is extremely flammable, please read directions before use and make sure the tape is DRY before using the LED or wires.
7.	Clear Silicone to seal the edges of the emblem (In case the LED’s are too big, I’m using 5mm as I already had them) $3.00
8.	Super glue (to glue LED’s)
9.	Tape (to hold LED’s in place)
10.	Utility Knife (you never know)
11.	Drill with a few bits
12.	Electric tape or wire Taps.
13.	18 – 22 gauge wire (which ever one you have or can get is fine). I use 22 gauge speaker wires for LEDs as they have polarity marked. $5.00








14.	Time and Patience.
Caution: Please make sure that you add an inline fuse in case there is a shot circuit, also I take no responsibility for any physical damage to you or your car or any parts during this DIY. 
You always run the risk of electrocution while working on wires and cables, for safety reasons please disconnect the battery.
*To get the trunk lock out follow this DIY -* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3691797
Step 1: Prep the LED’s
Wire the LEDs, here is info on how to do that (http://www.theledlight.com/ledcircuits.html)
Step 2: Prep the emblem
Either you can route the cables/leads through the holes used by the plastic tabs already made in the black backing, or you can drill a few more small holes into the black plate to make it easier to route the wires.








Trace out the edges of the emblem on the aluminum tape, cut along the lines and tape it to the black plate, this will create the reflective surface so the light can reflect better. 








Step 3: Installing LED’s
Depending on how you want the light to emit, glue the LED’s to the back of the emblem in whatever order you want or whatever combination you want. You can see my combo in the pic.








*Note: Test the LEDs to make sure that they look the way you want before you put everything back together.*
Tape the edges of the emblem after you put it back put the Silicone in to seal the LED’s and bonds the black plate to the emblem. Set aside and let it dry. Once dry the clear silicone will act as a light reflector too.

Step 4: Prepping the trunk lock.
Drill a single hole in the middle of the lock assembly to route the cables back. Again you can use some silicone or liquid tape to seal the cables and lock the moisture out. 
Step 5: Connecting Wires
Route the wires through the little wire hole thingy (circled in red), connect the Red LEDs to the brake light as shown and the white ones to the license plate lights or connect them to an independent switch. Although I’m not using it myself but I would recommend that you install 12v relays and use the brake light and the other source as a trigger for the relays providing clean power to the LEDs. If you have installed relays on your HID kit then you know what to do.
Put everything back together and enjoy your work. 
If I missed anything please let me know. I know that someone will better this and I hope somebody does and if you do please let me know so I can try upgrading my project.
Notes:
You can paste an EL Panel on the black plate of any color to add better look to the emblem.


*The following mistakes and things were learned during the install.
1. Make sure your LED's are well insulated using Liquid tape or silicone. If using liquid tape use the brush on one and make sure to apply at-least 3 coats of it.
2. Make sure you follow the directions for Silicone by the manufacturer, during my first attempt I didn't wait 24 hrs to let the silicone dry and ended up having a shot and had to re do the whole thing.
3. If you know how to solder then go with the SMD LEDs as they don't take up any space and you wont have to worry about the GAP created by the thick LEDs used by me (I'm using 5mm LEDs). See picture.
4. Test and re-test your connections as you don't want any blown fuses or any fire hazard. 
Lastly here is a pic of the emblem lit up and will be put on back on the car tonight.
*



















_Modified by jassilamba at 9:38 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## kidstaxvr6 (Mar 27, 2010)

thank you soooooo muchh i rlyy wanna do this this is gonna be a little projecttt it looked soo good when i saw it post a vid when u done!


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (kidstaxvr6)*

I will around this weekend, along with an install video. Here is a pic of what I think makes great locations for the LEDs. The Red dots represent RED LEDs and the Black ones are for WHITE or BLUE.


----------



## Hybridowner (Dec 3, 2009)

IIRC it's illegal to have a white light visible from the rear except the back-up lights. That's why license lights are shielded.


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (Hybridowner)*

Thanks for the info, makes the DIY easy as now I m just gonna have the emblem light up red when i turn on the lights at night.


----------



## silkworm09 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Trunk emblem LED Light MOD (jassilamba)*

post a piture of it working http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Trunk emblem LED Light MOD (silkworm09)*

pictures coming tonight...


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Trunk emblem LED Light MOD (jassilamba)*

Here are the pics, sorry for the delay. I hooked up the lights to the license plate light in the trunk with a fuse attached to it. Will do some water testing soon.


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

please don't tell me you have altezza taillights


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (rapyoke)*

I know, its a long story had no other option. Hopefully when I have some extra money will order in some nice ones.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

maybe next time try it with EL Wire, or even pre-wired strips of LEDs


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (firstorbit84)*

I looked at EL wires and EL Panel, one of my next projects is to make door sills with EL panel saying Jetta, and I did order some LED strips and to be honest the trouble was molding them. The think I want to try is to solder some SMDs myself and use them for the back-light.


----------

